# Nexx filter?



## Fishy mama

I've been looking for a new filter for my 56 gallon. I've been thinking about the Fluval C4 or the Aquaclear 70. I know they're made by the same company, but there's a considerable price difference. Anyway, I was looking for personal reviews online and I stumbled across API Nexx Filtration unit. I can't find much about it, and nothing on API's website (that was extra puzzling!) Anyone know anything about this little blue unit for $99?


----------



## AquariumTech

I didnt know API made that I know they have one called the Rena Smart Filter, it might be the same thing with a different name I will have to see. The Hagens are still your best bet, and depending what you are going to do with them, will be the decider between the c4 or the 70.


----------



## Fishy mama

The Rena is a HOB filter, isn't it? I can't figure out what the Nexx is exactly. I sent API an email, but I haven't gotten a response yet. What do you mean by "do with them"? I'm trying to replace my currently too small filter. The new one will be my primary filter, and possibly my only filter for awhile. I'm leaning towards the c4 because of price, but I'll spend a little more if I have to if the 70 is a better bet.


----------



## AquariumTech

O I was assuming it was a hob filter. I think NEXX is just media or something. 

Well what I mean by, what you do with is exactly how it sounds. Like what tank you use it on, what you use it for, do you plan on using different media, what media, and other conditions are things to consider to put it shortly. 

In a nutshell, the 70 has more media capacity and a tad more flow, making it better for tanks that need flow or supplemental filtering capacity. The media is also easier fixed into it. Its easier to do "mods" on too generally speaking. 

The C4 on the other hand is great kind of "does it all" filter. It has the telescoping tube for easy intake placement (also making it harder to use a pre-filter on the end for example). Also the flow adjustment is much more dynamic, making it easier for flake feeding. This filter has 5 layers rather than the 3 of the AC but in my opinion using stock media works better in general. This though also makes it difficult to change certain medias (the chemical tray is easy to change out and 1 of the biological medias can easily be changed as well). This filter also has a wet/dry trickle filter in it which actually can actually give more flexibility in the biological department. 

In my signature I do a whole comparison video between these 2 filters thats more in depth than this.


----------



## AquariumTech

Actually I just looked up on it. Now mind you I have never used this or even seen it in person for that matter, but in my opinion, just from a descriptions and looks, it appears to be an ok looking filter. API usually makes good stuff. This thing though kind of looks like a supplementary unit for some reason to me. I would go with something that has been out so you can get opinions, reviews, and etc. Since its so new, theres probably a good chance there will be a percent of bad units out there too.

EDIT- though that modular system does intrigue me though.


----------



## Fishy mama

I watched a couple of the videos.


----------



## Fishy mama

I got an email back from Mars Fishcare about the Nexx filter.

"Thank you very much for contacting us regarding our products. 

I am sorry for the lack of information at this time. We had planned to get detailed information on our website in time for the launch of the filter after the 4th of July. Petco is advertising the filter already, but it won't actually be available until after the 4th. I don't currently have anything in electronic form to send out. Check our site again after the 4th. We should have a video and more detailed information at that time. 

Best Regards, 

Brian Bridgwater 
MARS Fishcare, North America"


----------



## AquariumTech

Thats kind of weird, but yea, from what I see, it kind of looks like just a weird looking on par filter; that has the ability to do some major ad-ons, which is nice. Would be nice to get more information on it, before I make any real conclusions.


----------



## Fishy mama

I just finished setting up my new Aquaclear 70 on my 56 gallon. I'm super excited to see how much flow this thing has. It's really swirling around the stuff at the bottom and all of the floaties that have been hanging around are being sucked in the intake with crystal clear water returning to the tank. I left the old Whisper on there for now until the new filter has time to get the bio filter going. I honestly could just sit there and admire it.


----------



## Fishy mama

I also got the Aqueon Pro 250 watt heater. I like how the black exterior hides it in the tank and that it has a red light to tell me it's on and a green light to tell me it's heating. I know that Aqueon might not be a favorite of many aquariests, but I can speak highly of their customer service. I needed a part for the cover of a 5 gallon minibow that I got used, so I called and asked to purchase the part. I was forthcoming about the fact that I got the aquarium used. They didn't have just the part I needed, so they gave me an entire new cover.


----------



## blindkiller85

I love a spam bump of 4 months.


----------



## Guest

Don't matter if its 4 month or not.
Well I like the filter so far.
I like the facts that you can add more to it. But with there design it give me more design idea for my next diy filter. 

Cons: u can't do much with it, u can't DIY on it. Like the flv brand you can add whatever u wish.


----------



## AquariumTech

ForMany said:


> Don't matter if its 4 month or not.
> Well I like the filter so far.
> I like the facts that you can add more to it. But with there design it give me more design idea for my next diy filter.
> 
> Cons: u can't do much with it, u can't DIY on it. Like the flv brand you can add whatever u wish.


Not to mention due to the modularity, it makes it so media space is compromised. They could have done a much better job in that respect. Media is the heart of a filter, a filter without media is just a current maker. Really I see this a low end filter, which you can kind of tell from the price and marketing. Though I will add I like that they are trying to introduce new features to the market which might be a good game changer in the future.


----------

